# DABO - Nachfahrt - Wer will mit ??



## Markus (MW) (1. September 2009)

Hi Mädles, 
wer mit will, bitte hier eintragen zur Terminfindung. 

Startzeit in Dabo am Campingplatz: 9:00 Uhr 

Jetzt muss nur noch der Termin stimmen. 
Also haut in die Tasten... 


Zur Doodel Liste


----------



## chris84 (2. September 2009)

erster 

wir fahren aber die 90er nach, damits sich auch lohnt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (2. September 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> erster
> 
> wir fahren aber die 90er nach, damits sich auch lohnt, oder?



Ne Ne,  die Fit****er müssen 2x die 90er fahren. 
Sonst ist das ja zu einfach für Euch...

Die Pussis die 50er und  um 12 Uhr wir gess...


----------



## Heggebangadd (2. September 2009)

Hier!! Ich!!!


Muss dann aber die erste Abfahrt auf jeden Fall auch nochmal fahren (der Downhill-Trail, der immer schmaler und steiler wird).

Spitzen Idee, Markus




freu freu freu freu freu freu freu freu freu freu freu


----------



## wilde.lilli (2. September 2009)

Wäre dabei, da ich beim ersten Mal auf der CTF in Bexbach war. Aber wann wäre der Start? Das kommende Wochenende? Da gibt es eh nur die CTF in Schwarzenhole.

Das Datum wäre nicht schlecht! 

Hast du die Tour als GPS-Datei?

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (2. September 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, da ich beim ersten Mal auf der CTF in Bexbach war. Aber wann wäre der Start? Das kommende Wochenende? Da gibt es eh nur die CTF in Schwarzenhole.
> 
> Das Datum wäre nicht schlecht!
> 
> ...


 

...im BIKE-Aid Forum gibt es eine Doodle-Liste zur Terminfindung.


----------



## cpetit (2. September 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...im BIKE-Aid Forum gibt es eine Doodle-Liste zur Terminfindung.



Nicht nur im Bike-Aid-Forum sonder auch hier im Thread ganz oben.


Was ist mit 9:00 Uhr gemeint. Abends oder  Morgens?


----------



## michael.sc (2. September 2009)

cpetit schrieb:


> Nicht nur im Bike-Aid-Forum sonder auch hier im Thread ganz oben.
> 
> 
> Was ist mit 9:00 Uhr gemeint. Abends oder Morgens?


 
Sorry! Hab ich übersehen.


----------



## chris84 (2. September 2009)

cpetit schrieb:


> Nicht nur im Bike-Aid-Forum sonder auch hier im Thread ganz oben.
> 
> 
> Was ist mit 9:00 Uhr gemeint. Abends oder  Morgens?



Ich würde sagen morgens, weil abends im dunkeln auf mit laub bedeckten Französischen Wanderwegen... das könnte Lustig werden 

@lilli: den gpx-track der 70er und 90er Runde hab ich  und was anderes kommt eh nicht in Frage


----------



## Klinger (2. September 2009)

Gerne wieder!!!!!

Solte man vielleicht versuchen mit den Locals Kontakt aufzunehmen für eine guided-tour (ich denke das könnte ich mit meinen franz-Kenntnissen hinbekommen)?


----------



## cpetit (2. September 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen morgens, weil abends im dunkeln auf mit laub bedeckten Französischen Wanderwegen... das könnte Lustig werden



Stimmt, es steht ja auch Nachfahrt und nicht Nachtfahrt dort. Da habe ich beim lesen doch glatt ein t mitgelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (2. September 2009)

Nur zur Erinnerung: Am 10. ist Wasgau Marathon


----------



## chris84 (2. September 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: Am 10. ist Wasgau Marathon


den lass ich für Dabo gerne links liegen


----------



## puremalt (2. September 2009)

Stimmt. Ich hab zwar gedoodelt, dass ich am 10. nicht kann, aber wenn der 10. als Termin festgelegt wird, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. September 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hab zwar gedoodelt, dass ich am 10. nicht kann, aber wenn der 10. als Termin festgelegt wird, bin ich auch dabei.



Wenn wir wirklich am 10. fahren, was ja noch nicht fest steht, kannst Du gerne das gesparte Startgeld von Wasgau als Spende Überweisen.


----------



## Klinger (3. September 2009)

Werden die Gas-Grill-Brothers und der Tiefkühl-Mann wieder mit Equipment anreisen?


----------



## chris84 (3. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Gas-Grill-Brothers



ich denke wir holen besser mal nen ordentlichen Schwenker mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (4. September 2009)

@ Markus

Ist die 70er die kleinste Runde? Und wieviel Höhenmeter hätte diese?

Sonst muss ich mich gleich wieder ausklinken ;-(


----------



## Klinger (4. September 2009)

Also ich bin die 70er gefahren, war gar kein Problem bergrunter....


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. September 2009)

@ alle 

Ich habe mir das ganze wie folgt vorgestellt. 

Wir starten am Campingplatz in Dabo und gehen direkt von der Verpflegung 2 auf die 70er Strecke. Das sind dann bis hoch zum Campingplatz etwa 50 Kilometer. 

Und jetzt das wichtigste in Kürze: 

- Start ist in Dabo um 9:00

- Wichtig: Heinis ohne  Helm werden nicht mitgenommen. Die können sich gerne alleine die Murmel einstürzen. Ich habe keine Lust wegen einem Helmverweigerer den Ersthelfer zu spielen.

- bei genügend Mitfahrern, werden Leistungsgruppen gebildet, eine für die hinkenden Fußhupen, welche  die beschriebenen 50 km abkurbeln und eine für die Fit****er Fraktion. Somit sollte für jeden was dabei sein. 

- Bei den Fußhupen wird natürlich auf langsamere gewartet, ich will ja auch mit fahren. Danke. 

- Die Fit****er dürfen gerne dem OberFit****er Chris84 auf der 90er Trailorgie begleiten, seht selbst was Ihr davon habt.   

- gemeinsamer Treff ist der Parkplatz am Campingplatz

- wenn die Duschen geöffnet sind, wovon ich aus gehe, könnt Ihr Euch dort den Staub aus den Poren schubben. Bitte morgens schon eine Duschmarke kaufen. 

- gemeinsames Essen oder Schwenker wäre schön. Dies müsst Ihr dann bitte selber organisieren. 
Ein Grill, ein totes Tier und schon wird jeder satt. Wenn dann noch jemand Erdinger mitbringt, wird das ein netter Abschluss. 
Mein Kontingent an Organisation für diese Jahr, ist diesbezüglich restlos erschöpft.


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Also ich bin die 70er gefahren, war gar kein Problem bergrunter....



Ei dann musst Du dieses mal mit den Fit****ern fahren.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. September 2009)

Also wenn ein Termin bei mir passt, kann ich den Schwenker und Holz mitbringen.


----------



## Heggebangadd (4. September 2009)

Ich bring ne Kiste Erdinger Alkoholfrei mit.


----------



## Klausoleum (4. September 2009)

Da simma dabei  das is pirma


----------



## HardRock07 (13. September 2009)

Hallolo


achdem mir heute der Mund so wässrig gemacht wurde, kann ich ja nur noch mitfahren .

Termintechnisch bin Ich relativ flexibel.

Freu mich schon drauf!

MfG Manu


----------



## Klinger (13. September 2009)

Brings Du Käskuchen mit???????


----------



## HardRock07 (13. September 2009)

Müsste ich danne , frisch von Muttern gebacken, einfliegen lassen  .

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (14. September 2009)

Ich mach den Termin dann mal FEST... 

-----------------------------
++++ 03.10.2009 ++++
-----------------------------


Zur besseren Übersicht, weitere Mitfahrer bitte 
in der Doodeldigns Liste nur noch für den 03.10.09 eintragen. 

Zur Doodeldie dingsbums Liste.

Danke.


----------



## HardRock07 (14. September 2009)

Muhaha, 3. Oktober, sau gudd.

Hab meinen Cheff heute schon vorgewarnt  Der hat den Tag schon abgesegnet ( Ich sollte eigentlich arbeiten gehn )

Dat wird lustich !

MfG Manu


----------



## Klinger (14. September 2009)

Das bedeutet: Anreise am 2.10, Nachtfahrt, Flaschbier + totes Tier nach Hitzebehandlung und Nachfahrt am 3 oder wie???


----------



## HardRock07 (14. September 2009)

So wie es aussieht : JA ! 

Oje , die nachtfahrt wird dann aber lustich  ....

MfG Manu


----------



## chris84 (14. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das bedeutet: Anreise am 2.10, Nachtfahrt, Flaschbier + totes Tier nach Hitzebehandlung und Nachfahrt am 3 oder wie???


solang aus der Nachtfahrt keine Nacktfahrt wird  (könnte etwas kalt werden )
und heimreise dann irgendwann am späten Nachmittag des 4. Oktober?


----------



## brillenboogie (20. September 2009)

klasse idee! wollte eh ne nachfahrt machen, in diesem rahmen wirds sicher noch besser. werd eventuell ein paar mitstreiter mitbringen...

bis dann!

tim


----------



## Theo1 (23. September 2009)

Also für die Nachtfahrt schlage ich vor ,Freitag 2.10 um 20.30 oder 21.00 ab Campingplatz in richtung Col de la Schleif ,weiter über ...... bis zum Felsenparkplatz und wieder zum Chillen und auf ein Weizen zum Campingplatz .Also bringt die Hellenas     mit.
Start am Samstag für die Fußhupen würde ich vorschlagen um 10.00 bis 10.30 nicht früher.Frühstück und ausschlafen geht vor  ist ja schließlich Feiertag.
Auf etwa der hälfte der Strecke Mittagspause und kurze Einkehr zum füllen der Speicher.Danach weiter zum Tunnel und wieder den Berg hoch zum Campingplatz.Das wäre die Planung für die gemütliche Gruppe .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Theo1 (24. September 2009)

Ich fahre bei passendem Wetter Freitags um etwa 17.00 Uhr los zum Campingplatz mit unseren Bikes und dem Bus.
Ankunft ca 18.30 dort.
Greta sucht für Samsatg noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für runter und Abends nochmal zurück.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klinger (24. September 2009)

Könnte noch einen Mitfahrer/In mitnehmen, aber ohne Radtransport- und Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.
Geplante Abfahrt in SB am Fr ca 16:00, Rückfahrt je nach Wetter Sa abend oder So morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (29. September 2009)

Biete ebenfalls 1 Mitfahrplatz ohne Schlafplatz aber inkl. Radmitnahme ab Raum SB. 
Abfahrt Fr. zw. 17 und 18 Uhr.


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. September 2009)

Stand der Dinge, 

so Ihr Wurzelhoppler, erst mal super dass so viele mit fahren möchten. 

Und das Ganze etwas geregelt über die Bühne zu bekommen hier folgende Details zu den Touren: 

Damit diejenigen die Samstags erst anfahren nicht so früh aus den warmen Federn müssen, *starten* wir mit der ersten Gruppe erst um *10:00 Uhr*

*Wichtig:* Bitte an einen kleine Beleuchtung denken. In den beiden Tunneln gibt es sonst nix zu sehen. 

--
Von Saarbrücken aus solltet Ihr über die A4 mit ca. 1h20m Fahrtzeit rechnen
Über die N61 dauert das ganze dann gut 1h45m

Link zu Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...,6.990062&sspn=0.050041,0.086946&ie=UTF8&z=10

*RUDELBILDUNG*
bitte realistisch einschätzen. Wem die gewählte Gruppe auf der Strecke dann zu schnell ist, kann sich immer noch in die nächst langsamere zurückfallen lassen. 
---
Fit****er, Temop 
- Abfahrt: 10:00 Uhr
- Schnitt ca. 17 km/h, 
- Distanz ca. 70-90 km je nach Form und Farbe
- es wird also nicht Vollgas gefahren, aber auch keine Kaffeefahrt
- wem das auf der Strecke zu schnell wird, kann sich (vor der extra Schleife)
in die Kurz und Knackig zurück fallen lassen. 
---
Kurz und Knackig 
- Abfahrt: 10:05 Uhr
- Schnitt ca. 14-15 km/h
- Distanz ca. 60 km 
- auch hier wird auf langsamere etwas gewartet, wem da zu schnell wird kann auf der Strecke warten und sich dann von den Fußhupen einsammeln lassen
---
Die legendären Fußhupen
- Abfahrt: 10:10 Uhr
- Schnitt ca. 10-12 km/h
- Distanz ca. 60 km
- hier wird immer auf langsamere gewartet wer zu schnell ist, darf gerne auf die schnellen  aufschießen
Achtung: auch diese Gruppe ist nichts für blutige Anfänger. Die Stecke ist teilweise recht ruppig und konditionell anspruchsvoll, auch wenn hier langsam gefahren wird.

---
Für alle Mitfahrer/innen gilt, 
- Ihr fährt auf eigenes Risiko
- Helm ist Pflicht
- Ihr müsst Euch selbst Verpflegen
- auf Wanderer ist Rücksicht zu nehmen 
- vermeidet bitte unnötiges Risiko

---
Postanschrift für's Navi
57850 Dabo
Route du Rocher

---
Wenn Ihr unten in Dabo ankommt geht es auf der Hauptstraße
den Berg hinauf. Etwa einen Kilometer nach dem Ortsausgang kommt
an einer Kreuzung links der kleine Campingplatz. 

---
Hier die GPS Daten zur
Kurzstrecke: DaboCTF70km.gpx
Langstrecke: DaboCTF90km.gpx
 
---
*Nach der Tour: *
werden einige noch mal den Grill oder Schwenker anwerfen. Wer gemütlich am Feuer sitzen möchte, sollte warme Kleidung, Totes Tier und das Stück Holz nicht vergessen. 

---
Wenn ich was vergessen habe, einfach eine PN an mich. Danke.


----------



## Klinger (4. Oktober 2009)

Trotz oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen der geringen Beteiligung:

Schee wars........


----------



## chris84 (4. Oktober 2009)

es waren ja immerhin 2/3 der angemeldeten da 

und alle anderen haben gewaltig was verpasst! 

beim zweiten mal fahren ist die Strecke noch geiler als beim ersten mal, supertrocken und einfach nur Trails ohne Ende! 

so trocken, dass sogar die Pfeile der CTF noch einwandfrei erkennbar waren 

und die beiden Abende am Feuer waren auch super 

Aber das mit den durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten hat net so ganz gepasst, am Ende hatten alle irgendwas um die 13km/h, die einen hatten nur mehr pause wie die anderen


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Oktober 2009)

War mal wieder ein schönes Leckerli 
da haben ein paar aber wirklich was verpasst aber selber schuld.
Nächstes Frühjahr gibt es da auf jeden Fall eine Wiederholung!
Ach ja und hier noch ein paar Bildcha.


----------



## brillenboogie (4. Oktober 2009)

voll jawoll! war mir ein fest die sahnetrails mit euch zu genießen!

gruß tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (4. Oktober 2009)

> voll jawoll!


 ......


Auf jeden Fall!
War echt ne super Tour. Für jeden Geschmack (egal ob aufm Trail oder aufm Schwenker) war was dabei. Flowtrails, verblockte Wege, steile up/downhills und ne Menge Staub  *_husthusthust_*

Bin auch grade am Bilder hochschaufeln!

Hier schon mal der Link:

http://picasaweb.google.de/manuel959/VTTDaboNachfahrt#
viel spass beim äugeln !
P.s.: Dein Bild so ziemlich am schluss sieht echt sau gudd aus Tim  wo du die komische Armbewegung gemacht hast 

MfG Manu


----------



## puremalt (5. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Bilder, meine Herren.

Dann ich auch noch: 
Wetter: scheen
Schwenker: saugudd
Mitfahrer: kloor
Trails:  typisch französisch: alles fahrbar  
puremalt: hat wohl leider sein Daach gehatt und ist viel zu oft abgestiege (einmal allerdings auch unfreiwillig, wo es gar net needisch gewehn wär.)

P.S. Bild 6 von Dämon sieht aus, als hätten wir Karaoke gemacht


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Oktober 2009)

> Bild 6 von Dämon sieht aus, als hätten wir Karaoke gemacht



da wärn wir abba janz schnell vom platz jeflogen ...


----------



## kneifel (5. Oktober 2009)

Boah, die Bilder sind einfach nur genial.
Hab mich schon schwarz geärgert, dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte...


----------



## Calli Potter (5. Oktober 2009)

Es war einfach nur geil dort unten gewesen und wieviel Pädcha neben der Tour noch waren!!! Einfach nur Traumhaft kann ich euch sagen!!!

Dabo ich werde wieder kommen und nächstes Jahr sogar mehrmals !!!! 

Einfach ein super geiles Wochenende mit allem drum und dran!!!

Danke!!!!


----------



## cpetit (7. Oktober 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Dabo ich werde wieder kommen und nächstes Jahr sogar mehrmals !!!!



Dann warte mal ab bist du mit mir in der Pfalz warst.


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt !!!! Aber man kann ja auch bekanntlich wechseln ;-) Bin mal gespannt wie das am nächsten WE so ist!!

Aber Dabo wäre auch echt was für dich gewesen!!!


----------



## cpetit (9. Oktober 2009)

Lass dich überraschen, nur die Alpen sind noch schöner.


----------

